# The ultimate beef bull?



## jhm47 (Apr 24, 2009)

A video of some of the most muscular cattle in the world.  Graphic pics of "collecting" a bull.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW54_vM9SF0


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've seen that one before. Don't you like how they make them look creepy and foreboding? and the music......LOL.
 I have a friend who does the Belgian Blue crosses on his beef. Nice looking animals, I would like to also some day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 25, 2009)

I've seen it before too. It is made creepy and forboding the way they have it setup. We have some belgiun blue crosses--DH was wanting to run both beef and dairy. They ended up in the barn milking-just as I said they would. Anyway, the biggest thing with them is they eat! And I mean eat! Everything in sight. Thinking only of their stomachs. We had crossed with herfords too and they were not so bad that way but, terrible udders to milk.  The meat is really good and lean on the belguin blue crosses though. We have butchered two of them.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 25, 2009)

too funny you milked them. What'd they give about 4 gallons a day?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 25, 2009)

They were crossed with holsteins so they didn't do bad. We have _one that is a quarter _in the barn milking yet and she's probably giving 60 lbs a day--I really need to put the weight thing in line again with all these fresh cows lately.

At 8 lbs per gallon, that's 7.5 gallons a day. _Her Dam did just as well (she was half)_


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't like cows that big.  I'd be nervous like the guy in the video!

That is a nice cow.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 25, 2009)

A lot of it is played up. Camera angles can do a lot.


----------

